# Climbing talks fundraising for insulin for Ecuador



## Copepod (Apr 16, 2014)

Copied from Mountains for Active Diabetics Facebook page:

Jerry’s Wall of Paine UK Lectures in April 2014
Hey people,
If anyone can make the dates please come along. I will probably ask you to come up on stage and share the occasion. It will be a lot of fun and very informal so try and make it if you can. And tell any other diabetics as I will be talking about what works for me as a T1 on big trips.

Plus 60% of all monies raised will go directly to my Ecuador Project: http://www.insulinforlife.org/help

1. Wednesday 23 April - Outside Cafe in Hathersage – 7.30pm. Tickets: 7.50
Buy online: http://www.outside.co.uk/shop/Jerry+Gore+Lecture+-+Wall+of+Paine
Buy tickets over the phone: 01433 651936
Lecture Venue:
Outside Cafe
Main Rd,
Hathersage,
Derbyshire S32 1BB

2. Friday 25 April - Kendal Climbing Wall - 7pm. Tickets: £2.00
60% of all monies raised will go directly to Jerry Gore's Ecuador Project www.insulinforlife.org
Details: http://www.kendalwall.co.uk/news-a-events/item/the-wall-of-paine
Buy tickets over the phone: 01539 721766
Lecture Venue:
The Lakeland Climbing Centre
Lake District Business Park
Kendal
Cumbria
LA9 6NH

3. Tuesday 29 April - Ellis Brigham – Manchester – 7.30pm to 9.30pm Jerry Gore and Martin Hartley. Tickets: £10 Ticket holders will receive a FREE limited edition Lifeventure Adventure Talks thermal mug worth £10.99 with every ticket purchased
Buy online: http://www.lifesystems.co.uk/news/article/adventure-talk-series-ellis-brigham
Buy tickets over the phone: : 0161 211 6200
Lecture Venue:
Ellis Brigham, Wellington Mill,
Duke St, Castlefield,
Manchester M3 4NF

4. Wednesday 30 April - Ellis Brigham – Bristol – 7.30pm to 9.30pm Jerry Gore and Martin Hartley. Tickets: £10 Ticket holders will receive a FREE limited edition Lifeventure Adventure Talks thermal mug worth £10.99 with every ticket purchased
Buy online: http://www.lifesystems.co.uk/news/article/adventure-talk-series-ellis-brigham
Buy tickets over the phone: : 0117 974 1157
Lecture Venue:
168 Whiteladies Rd,
Clifton,
Bristol BS8 2XZ

5. Thursday 01 May - Ellis Brigham – Covent Garden – 7.30pm to 9.30pm Jerry Gore and Martin Hartley. Tickets: £10 Ticket holders will receive a FREE limited edition Lifeventure Adventure Talks thermal mug worth £10.99 with every ticket purchased
Buy online: http://www.lifesystems.co.uk/news/article/adventure-talk-series-ellis-brigham
Buy tickets over the phone: : 0207 395 1010
Lecture Venue:
Tower House,
3-11 Southampton St,
London WC2E 7HA


----------



## Copepod (Apr 26, 2014)

I attended Jerry Gore's talk at Kendal. A very small audience, for an excellent presentation. I have done some rock climbing, but not big walls, and have trekked in Torres del Paine, but no background information is needed, as Jerry filled in details about climbing and diabetes for anyone who doesn't know about either.

Definitely recommended. Talks in Manchester, Bristol and London coming up, so try to catch, if you can.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 27, 2014)

Sounds good Copepod.


----------

